# What else can I do?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

i feel ive tried everything to conceive over the last 10 yrs!!,two failed icsis,consumed half of holland and barrett ;took dhea,D,exercised ate healthy,drank that horrible green stuff,tracked ovulation times,measured temperature everyday,used conceive plus,used clearblue ovulation monitor,acupuncture,ate healthy,fertility smoothies,tried to de stress and relax,yoga,walking swimming etc,climed mountains ( massive hills in high temperatures) abroad and hung cloths on trees for fertility gods   fertility massage,castor oil packs,pregnacare vitiamins,ive probably done more theres that much I can't remember it all ,I think it may be something else that is causing the infertility as well but it could be just the fsh/amh,god knows,what else can I do ?


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

So sorry to hear it's been so tough for you. 
Can I ask what tests you've had? 
Xx


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi,i do have one daughter conceived naturally in 2006 but really would like another brother/sister for her and our family.Ive had a lot of tests fsh/amh/afc ,fallopian tube dye test,thyroid test,scans,all the basic tests they do before icsi, sexual diseases etc,the only things that seemed a problem where the fsh/amh and my husbands has a sperm count of 97.1 million spermatozoa per ml in a 3.7 ml ejaculate.2 % were perfectly formed/27% were progressively motile.But im not sure if anything has been missed or not looked into enough detail still,any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi hopeful01

I red your post and I swear I could have written it myself. How are you getting on? Have you had success over the öast year?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are going through this. Haven't you considered having a psychological consultation in your fertility clinic, as it seems that psychological factors might be the issue in your case. xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi miaomiao

In my case of hopeful’s case?

I haven’t been to a psycologist recently (i have done CBT in the past and it’s amazing).

I would be interested to know how psycological factors could impact on my case. Maybe there is something I haven’t thought. Any exaples would be highly appreciated


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi, ive still had no luck but still trying it could be psychological factors but I do my best, I try to control my thoughts,stress,how I react to stress,its not easy being the 'perfect' human,eating healthy all the time,not drinking,making sure you exercise enough etc everything that goes with trying to conceive.What would you say are the main psychological factors that would affect fertility? It could still be something medical, i can not afford to have every test under the sun related to fertility/would not want to do what it entails to fix the problem in some cases.it's like trying to find a needle in a haystack,there are many factors that can affect fertility so it is difficult to pinpoint what is the main factor/which factors are causing the problem.


----------

